# mack snow bell albino x mack snow enigma het bell and enigma het bell



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

just wondering the outcomes for my first breeding group when i find a mack bell!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> just wondering the outcomes for my first breeding group when i find a mack bell!


Assuming the enigma is only het for enigma (worst case)

Mack snow Bell albino x Mack snow enigma het bell will give:
6.25% Supersnow Enigma Bell albino
6.25% Supersnow Enigma het Bell albino
6.25% Supersnow Bell albino
6.25% Supersnow het Bell albino
12.5% Mack snow Enigma Bell albino
12.5% Mack snowEnigma het Bell albino
12.5% Mack snow Bell albino
12.5% Mack snow het Bell albino
6.25% Enigma Bell albino
6.25% Enigma het Bell albino
6.25% Bell albino
6.25% Normal het Bell albino

Mack snow bell albino x Enigma het Bell will give
12.5% Mack snow Enigma Bell albino
12.5% Mack snow Enigma het Bell
12.5% Mack snow Bell albino
12.5% Mack snow het Bell
12.5% Enigma Bell albino
12.5% Enigma het Bell
12.5% Bell albino
12.5% Normal het Bell

Chances are per egg not per clutch


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

omg! Im going to have fun when the eggs start hatching arent i? So many different morphs that could be coming out! I also promise i will learn the genetics i just cant get my head around how you work them all but i cant rely on you for wvery pairing i make!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

No problem, you can always post pics when they hatch if you are unsure on identicfication.
There are some excellent stickies in this section to help you learn the concepts of genetics, any questions just ask


----------

